# 7MM-08 Ammo??



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

I bought a rem 7mm-08 for my Son. Attempted to sight in with 140 grn Winchester Silver Tips. The gun was bore sited, and it refuses to group at all. At 100 yards, it's all over the place. Different scope, same results. 

My friend bought two 7mm-08 Wheatherby Vanguards for his boys. I gave him 5 rounds left over from one box and another full box of the Silver Tips. The first rifle sighted in dead nuts, second rifle was all over the place just like my Remington was. 
On the second box, a case split and scared the hell out of both of us. 
I have lost all faith in the Winchester ammo.
Before I go spend 50 or 60 bucks on ammo again, what Ammo are you guys shooting?

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

For my 7mm-08, I like the Hornady Nosler 139 grain.
Truth of the matter is, you may have to shoot ammo from different manufacturers to see which one groups the best in that particular gun.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

I am loading a 140 gr Nosler Ballistic tip. You have to see what your gun likes though.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have 2 7mm08 and both shoot fine with hornady 139gr


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I am one that will try every sub $25 box of ammo to see what works for my guns. I recently had to go through a few different brands till I found that the Federal Fusions work best in one of my rifles. 

Just have to find what it likes. You can have two rifles that are identical in make/model shoot differently with the same ammo.

Also try different bullet weights as well in the same brand. My 30-06 loves some cheap 180 Core Lokt bullets. But the groups get a little worse when I go down to 165's or 150's. I can put them through the same hole at 100 yards with the 180gr rounds.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a bolt action remington, and a Thompson Prohunter in 7-08 they both like 140gr fusions.....


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I have a bolt action remington, and a Thompson Prohunter in 7-08 they both like 140gr fusions.....


 +1 140gr fusions


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

I have 2. Both shoot Fusions well. One shoots Hornady's version of the balistic tips OK. the other will not put them in the same zip code. Both shoot the Barnes TTSX extremely well. Those are 50 a box, and hard to find in 7-08. I am re-loading 3 boxes of them now (by my nephew), and will see how they do. He is doing two boxes at factory specs and 1 a little up. I shoot the fusions when I just want to shoot, but the barnes are the ticket on a deer. I was told federal was loading that bullet in one of their rounds this year, but dont know how it compares the Barnes full factory load.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Just found the Barnes TTSX on ammo to go for 39.95 a box. Not sure how much shipping is, but that is a good price on the ammo.

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/index.php/cName/rifle-ammo-7mm08-remington


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Alright, last one then I will leave it alone. Check this link out.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Fusion 140s in my Remington Model Seven.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

My 7mm-08 seems to be shooting the Hornady Superformance 139gr well.


----------



## DMK (Oct 6, 2007)

I have had been shooting Remington express core lokt 140 gr for the past two years and have been pleased on the range and in the woods. I tried Hornady and Winchester and went back to Remington.


----------



## bigworm78 (Oct 6, 2011)

My wife shoots a Ruger compact 7mm-08 and we had a hard time trying to get it to group when she first got it. I was in Scotts Outdoors in Jay talking to them about it and they suggested us try the Remington Managed Recoil 140 grain core lokt. She has been shooting them for 3 years now. They group great and she is more confident shooting them. They are hard to find now, I just ordered a box from Midway USA and got them in the mail in 3 days.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, I hate those ballistic tips. That's a TERRIBLE round if you have to shoot a deer inside 100yds. They just poke a small hole straight through without expanding/exploding at short yardage. I've seen many deer run away never to be found after being shot with ballistic tip.

I have a Tikka 7mm-08, and I use Winchester Super-X 140gr Power-Points. These are dead on for me. But more important..... You should see the damage these things are doing to the deer (and a hog) that I've shot. I'm talking MAJOR MAJOR exit wound/hole!!! Its a gruesome exit wound to say the least. I will never change bullets/guns again to hunt southern whitetail deer.


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a Model 700 7-08 and shoot the regular Remington Core Lock. Never had a problem and the combo is super accurate....haven't had to track a deer yet with this set up.

REELGOOD
Triton 218 Bay
150 Verado


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

The Remington Core Lock is a good choice and the price is right :thumbsup:


----------



## RHowington (Nov 24, 2012)

heck i got a box if 7mm 08 my wife bought it when i sent her to store to get my 7mm mag ammo.. Figures right! Ill get rid of it , it just collects dust in the cabinet


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

HeartofDixie said:


> Man, I hate those ballistic tips. That's a TERRIBLE round if you have to shoot a deer inside 100yds. They just poke a small hole straight through without expanding/exploding at short yardage. I've seen many deer run away never to be found after being shot with ballistic tip.
> 
> I have a Tikka 7mm-08, and I use Winchester Super-X 140gr Power-Points. These are dead on for me. But more important..... You should see the damage these things are doing to the deer (and a hog) that I've shot. I'm talking MAJOR MAJOR exit wound/hole!!! Its a gruesome exit wound to say the least. I will never change bullets/guns again to hunt southern whitetail deer.


Just bought my third box of Hornady SST's (ballistic tips) and have taken about twenty deer with the first two boxes, all at under 100yds. Not one has made it more than twenty yards and 90% dropped like a rock! I love them


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

RHowington said:


> heck i got a box if 7mm 08 my wife bought it when i sent her to store to get my 7mm mag ammo.. Figures right! Ill get rid of it , it just collects dust in the cabinet


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RHowington, you have a pm.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

For the gun that won't group well, make sure all your scope mounts and rings are tight. Your problem sounds like maybe your tang screws may be loose (the screws that hold the action and stock together). If your groups are strung out in roughly a diagonal line, you may be getting uneven fore end stock contact with the barrel. Try free-floating the barrel if that is the case. Good luck and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I shoot winchester 140 ballistic and have no problems out of my Steyr 7-08....


----------

